
Minorities in the US breathe in more air pollution caused by white people - mapleboi
https://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2019/jun/09/black-hispanic-people-air-pollution-inequity-study
======
richliss
This is another "Peak Guardian" article.

Anyone who actively reads The Guardian for anything other than "NotTheOnion"
moments like this is demonstrating a lack of critical thinking.

I honestly find it hilarious when Guardian readers take the high ground
against Daily Mail readers. It's like saying "my persistent vegetative state
is better than yours".

------
PeekPoke
Yet another 'no shit sherlock' article by the leftist rag. There is massive
demographic disparity between white people and minorities in the US so of
course white people are going to be responsible for most of the pollution
generation leading to multiple ways of expressing the blame for that. Such
divisive reporting - typical guilt-ridden middle class Guardian nonsense.

